# Screen printing elastic waist of men's underwear



## MaryAnnKacz (May 9, 2010)

Have a potential client who sells spandex men's underwear with a ribbed waist that they would like screen printed with brand name. Currently, they are having them embroidered and want to cut down on costs. Being new to screen printing, having only done tshirt orders, is it possible to get a good print on ribbed material? If so, is there a special ink or screen size we should use?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

You would want to use in ink designed for polyester and stretchable. Union makes a good stretchable ink that works very well.

What I would do is invest in a hold down for shorts or nylon products. This way you can have a mark on the board as to where to place the elastic band and then stretch it a little bit. Print then release the hold down. This way it gets down into the band so the print is filled in well. I wouldn't stretch it too much.

As for screen mesh, I'd probably use a 110 or 125.


----------



## MaryAnnKacz (May 9, 2010)

Thank you for the info. Exactly what is a "hold down" and where would we get something like that?


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

MaryAnnKacz said:


> Thank you for the info. Exactly what is a "hold down" and where would we get something like that?


A hold down is a basically a clamp that can hold your hard to print item in place. Usually a nylon product or a shelled or lined product. We have them available, but most screen printing suppliers should also.


----------

